# Cats me and a friend caught Saturday



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Just click the URL and the biggest was 16.75

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7184766648_a584ba6594_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7228/7184428692_ec61e48427_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5315/7184832818_6dbcd455f9_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7240/7184921374_1a483f6e75_z.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5272/7185023748_f9c7ff36b3_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/7185163132_ea58ce21a8_z.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7185301718_fbd9bc6f75_z.jpg


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That little flathead is neat looking!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea and he want that blue gill I had on there. LOL


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that the black river in Lorain ofer by Cromwell park?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

No it's on the Ohio River. 




jjshbetz11 said:


> Is that the black river in Lorain ofer by Cromwell park?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

cut or live gills? wow that does look like the black river?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Live gills maybe 1.5 to 2.5 inches...



carpslayer said:


> cut or live gills? wow that does look like the black river?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

You need to get yourself some bigger baits


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Don't say that too loud, its illegal to take gills from a cast net. Congrats on the fish.


----------

